# Need 2 out of freeport



## jrab (May 3, 2010)

Need 1 or 2 people for tomorrow morning to help with costs 

Call or text 9792153604

5:30 am freeport bridge harbor 27' world cat yamaha f200's


Snapper / AJ / Ling / Durado are all possibilities


----------

